# Ideal bands for glass marbles



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello,

i am going to receive a roll of thera gold.
I can't wait to make some new set of bands for my little natural fork slingshot.









I shoot exclusively glass marbles, cause they are so cheap, and not nocive for environment. 
I would like to have your advice concerning the dimension and tapering of the bands for the best set possible, optimised for this light ammo, knowing my draw length is a litte bit more than 28"

Thanks in advance

Joe


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Joe,
cut that Theraband 1 1/8" x 7/8" x 8" Then go back 3/4" from the small end and mark it.Run your bands up through the pouch until that mark is hit and then tie, In effect you'll have a rig that's 7 1/4"s long from tie to prong end. Should be great for you Bud! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Hi Joe,
> cut that Theraband 1 1/8" x 7/8" x 8" Then go back 3/4" from the small end and mark it.Run your bands up through the pouch until that mark is hit and then tie, In effect you'll have a rig that's 7 1/4"s long from tie to prong end. Should be great for you Bud! Flatband


Hi FB,

I would like to know the recipe you used to figure that out. (thought gold was a little too strong for marbles).


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you Flatband


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Dayhiker,
I just use what works for me. I shoot marbles sometimes to and the late I use is .030" thick-same as the Theraband. Them marbles really move with that cut! Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Will try it, Flatband, thanks.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello, i just made my first thera band gold set, following FB recomandations: Waw!!!

When i used it for the first time, i was a little skeptical cause it is so light to draw but when released, ****, it is Sooooo fast!









This set up is indeed very effective for my 5/8" marbles.

I don't have any scale, could someone tell me the weight of a 5/8" glass marble?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Joe,
a 5/8" marble will go about .192 Ounce-a little less then a 7/16" steel ball. Nice speed with easy draw,that's what we like!







Flatband


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

joseph_curwen said:


> Hello, i just made my first thera band gold set, following FB recomandations: Waw!!!
> 
> When i used it for the first time, i was a little skeptical cause it is so light to draw but when released, ****, it is Sooooo fast!
> 
> ...


My marbles weigh 5.2 g or 80 grains.

How many inches do you draw?

My best speed was 234 fps with black TB tubing.

I can get 205 fps with double red tubes.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

The density of glass varies a lot, from 2g/cm[sup]3 [/sup]to 8g/cm[sup]3[/sup], so you would be better off actually weighing your marble to determine its mass, if your scales aren't particularly accurate weigh 10 or 20 at a time.


----------

